# First sprout



## scooterism (11/8/17)

First sprout of the season confirmed!

I didn't kill my hops! 

Not sure what to make of the weather tho', 8-9 at night 30 during the day.

Do I water like it winter or water like it's summer?

Middle of the winter on the GC, who would've thunk it.


Best I start the new trellis..


----------



## TwoCrows (11/8/17)

Mulch may help the ground temps stay a bit more stable, it will offer shade to the ground. just keep moist. 

Wish it was 30 here in Victoria.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/8/17)

Dont get too excited (like me and many new growers have) Early starts can be over enthusiastic on the hops behalf. Best growth and performance I've seen is the later sprouters like mid spring. The early sprouters suffered following cold spells and failed so It may be better to cut them off at the ground. According to more experienced gardeners than me. Let new sprouts go hard from mid spring. 
Depends on your region too. Here in Victoria its later season harvesting.


----------



## scooterism (11/8/17)

I'm happy it grows at all, gold coast not really known as an optimal growing location.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/8/17)

Excellent, what variety are you growing SC?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/8/17)

Pretty sure proffesional hop growers cut back the first growth, could be something to do with survival mode, plants have just as strong a will to survive as a human, so I could imagine cutting the back will make them grow more vigorously.


----------



## scooterism (12/8/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Excellent, what variety are you growing SC?


Hallertau


----------



## scooterism (12/8/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Pretty sure proffesional hop growers cut back the first growth, could be something to do with survival mode, plants have just as strong a will to survive as a human, so I could imagine cutting the back will make them grow more vigorously.



I may just give this a go, if it does go pear shaped I won't be too stressed as I don't really get much more than a small late additions worth anyway..


----------



## good4whatAlesU (12/8/17)

Cool, I'm having my first go at growing this year - down at Ballina. Similar climate to yourself. Will have to compare notes.


----------

